# Farmall 806 Gas w/ 7,000 hrs? To big for hay tractor?



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey guys I've been trying to find an older ag tractor that I can use for baling small square. I want to put my kicker on and cut back on the labor. I'm doing about 4,000 small bales a year now, all with a 50hp compact 4x4. I have some good side hills that i'm doing. This Farmall 806 i'm understanding they around about 100hp, if this was a Diesel motor i'd jump all over it, but it's gas. Should I b concerned with this for 7,000 hours and if I can pick it up for $4500? Guys says it's a real strong running tractor tires are atleast 50% rear, and new up front. I think it sounds like cheap HP, but am I asking for trouble with the hours and only being a gas motor? Was used to plow 12-15 ac per year and round bale.

I've been looking at so many tractors, my price range is like $5k.

I'm debating whether to keep the cash around till next spring just incase something would come up through winter rather then blow it on a tractor now that Im not going to use much anymore this year. Thanks all


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I'd wait. That's going to drink a lot of gas. (Not as much as a 4020 gas, but still a lot.) For 5k I'd think you could find something diesel powered and capable of baling. I know I could.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Look at fuel consumption before buying any old tractor. 806 didn't have test data on tractor data. Next is 856. If diesel is 6.6 gph how much is gasser?.

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/3/6/360-international-harvester-856-tests.html

Can you afford 6-8 gallons of fuel per operating hour? I think you may be better off saving up for a more economical diesel. Does your Kioti even burn 2 gph?


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

8350HiTech said:


> I'd wait. That's going to drink a lot of gas. (Not as much as a 4020 gas, but still a lot.) For 5k I'd think you could find something diesel powered and capable of baling. I know I could.


Can you please find me a 100 HP diesel for 5k! ( it needs to work )


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

DSLinc1017 said:


> Can you please find me a 100 HP diesel for 5k! ( it needs to work )


Start looking for a 1070 Case.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Some of the older Whites are affordable, but prolly more like 10k. 
Very good tractors with Hercules diesels in them. Underrated for power.
Here's a 4wd white with cab & diesels in NY for $9995. Bet they come down some off that.
Another in Ohio for $9000!


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

Theres a White 2-105 for sale local by me, cab, ac, heat 5500 hr for $8,000 obo sounds good to


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

DSLinc1017 said:


> Can you please find me a 100 HP diesel for 5k! ( it needs to work )


A neighbor of mine has a 1030 case "comfort king" for 6 that runs fine. I used to mow with it years ago.

I'd pass on the 806 gas, I have a 606 gas that I use for moving round bales around the barn and splitting firewood. It drinks gas like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I'd buy an LP tractor before I bought a gas.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Stay away if not for fuel consumption. We have an emergency 706 gas tractor that destroys fuel at an astronomical rate. Other than the fact is has 16000 hrs it runs nice. Everything else is worn the f*** out.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

8350HiTech said:


> Start looking for a 1070 Case.


By no means I hope you didn't take offense! I looked for years, kind of still am keeping my eyes open for another. They are around, just not in reliable shape for my taste, in my budget.

I do see the whites around here still chugging around.

On the topic at hand, I too would stay away from the 806. Especially on rolling or steep hills. It will suck more fuel and if its wet, hills could really suck, Especially with out weight on the front end.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

DSLinc1017 said:


> By no means I hope you didn't take offense!


Certainly not! That's just the 5k tractor. Add a few bucks and then next you're probably looking at a Massey or ford. I'm a classified ad junkie. It's how I find cheap stuff.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

http://westmd.craigslist.org/grq/4017528425.html

706 diesel for 6k obo. Take that over an 806 gas any day


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

I can pick up some real nice ih 756 around here for 6-7k I think from what I've saw advertised. I missed a heck of a deal on a Oliver 1650 with diesel for $3k about a month ago due not being able to make the time to go look at it. I will keep looking though.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

whitmerlegacyfarm said:


> Hey guys I've been trying to find an older ag tractor that I can use for baling small square. I want to put my kicker on and cut back on the labor. I'm doing about 4,000 small bales a year now, all with a 50hp compact 4x4. I have some good side hills that i'm doing. This Farmall 806 i'm understanding they around about 100hp, if this was a Diesel motor i'd jump all over it, but it's gas. Should I b concerned with this for 7,000 hours and if I can pick it up for $4500? Guys says it's a real strong running tractor tires are atleast 50% rear, and new up front. I think it sounds like cheap HP, but am I asking for trouble with the hours and only being a gas motor? Was used to plow 12-15 ac per year and round bale.I've been looking at so many tractors, my price range is like $5k.I'm debating whether to keep the cash around till next spring just incase something would come up through winter rather then blow it on a tractor now that Im not going to use much anymore this year. Thanks all


It's sort of a tough call. Like you said, buy tractor now and it pretty much sits, but at least you can fix problems, lube everything, change oils, etc. since you're paying cash and buying used, I'd buy over winter when there's better deals to be had. Use the savings to buy fix up parts.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Some of the older Whites are affordable, but prolly more like 10k.
> Very good tractors with Hercules diesels in them. Underrated for power.
> Here's a 4wd white with cab & diesels in NY for $9995. Bet they come down some off that.
> Another in Ohio for $9000!


I'd stay away from the White 2-135 with the Hercules motor, were VERY strong engines, could turn em up close to 200hp no problem were also obscene fuel hogs.

I'd also stay away from the early FWA models, they shortened the wheelbase up by moving the front axle back in order to help em to turn sharper. Rides like crap and will beat your kidneys out.



whitmerlegacyfarm said:


> Theres a White 2-105 for sale local by me, cab, ac, heat 5500 hr for $8,000 obo sounds good to


White 2-105's were good tractors, an updated version of the Oliver 1855/1955. Only problem with em is they had the Perkins 354.1 which is a VERY good motor, but prone to leaks. The last year of manufacture for the 2-105 seen the Perkins 354.4 used which usually doesn't leak a drop of oil. The White 2-110 is an updated 2-105 with the 354.4 and many other improvements.

A White 2-85 is a 2-105 without the turbo, a White 2-88 is a 2-110 without a turbo.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I would think 100hp is overkill. I pulled a 311 with a wagon &150 bales up hills with a 62pto HP 4WD Kubota. I would like to have had more. 75 PTO HP should be enough unless you have crazy hills. That's a lot of fuel savings.


----------



## rankrank1 (Mar 30, 2009)

Any 100 hp tractor is going to use fuel whether Diesel or Gas. But if you need that much hp no way around it. Even a diesel is going to use over double the fuel that you are using now with your 50 hp diesel. (an early diesel will likely even use over double as most early diesel were not quite as efficient as some of the later diesels that followed - always exceptions)

While I am not promoting Gas tractors, the Farmall 706, farmall 806, and especially the Oliver 1800 (series A), were some of the most efficient "gassers" ever made, but yes they will still use fuel. Their diesel counterpart versions (of the same tractors were only about 20% more fuel efficient if that). Now if you go a bit newer there are some 70-100 hp diesels tractors that are a bit better yet in the fuel efficiency dept compared to these early diesels.

That all said, no way would I pay $4500 for a Farmall 806 gasser with 7k on the clock, but I might not be afraid of one of these gassers if the price was real right and the condition was excellent on a small operation of haying. Massive heavy ground engaging tilling though and diesel only way to go.

If fuel useage is important to you then I would optimize the tractor selection so that you are only feeding the tractor hp and tractor weight that you need.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

The one thing that takes big power is mowing, what do you have for a mower?

I don't know much about those White 105s but I can tell you they are popular in upstate NY/VT.


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

Just running a nh 479 haybine(sickle). My Kioti 50hp runs it no problems. Only time I get into a little bit of a sticky situation is on some of the hills once the wagon starts to get loaded, but if im in 4wd then it's not to bad. I just would like to get be a little heavier I think with a little more hp. Although i'm curious will I have any issues w/ a baler and kicker with a loaded wagon coming down a hill with one of these older ag tractors being gear rather then a hydro w/ 4wd.

I think i'm just goin to keep looking and keep the money to the side case work slows down in the winter months.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

For a older small square baler and a sickle haybine 100 hp tractor is overkill in my opinion. I don't think I would want a 100 hp tractor is gas either. For your equipment I would say something in the 70 hp range would be more appropriate either diesel or gas. A 3020 JD would be nice....I ran my 9 foot sickle haybine and newer high capacity square baler with a 3020 powershift this year on some really steep places(a truck would spin trying to go up this hill) and wasn't lacking power but I was not pulling a wagon behind though.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

whitmerlegacyfarm said:


> Just running a nh 479 haybine(sickle). My Kioti 50hp runs it no problems. Only time I get into a little bit of a sticky situation is on some of the hills once the wagon starts to get loaded, but if im in 4wd then it's not to bad. I just would like to get be a little heavier I think with a little more hp. Although i'm curious will I have any issues w/ a baler and kicker with a loaded wagon coming down a hill with one of these older ag tractors being gear rather then a hydro w/ 4wd.I think i'm just goin to keep looking and keep the money to the side case work slows down in the winter months.


A lower HP tractor with 4wd will have braking power on all 4 wheels rather than just 2.


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

To me 100 hp tractor for $4500 seems cheap, atleast from all the ones I've been looking at. Not sure what to do, I know it's a little over kill, guy swears he plows all day long and only uses a half tank of gas? Would I really use 5 gph just using it on the baler and haybine?


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

A older friend of mine that grew up using gas burning tractors told me it takes two people to operate a gas burner of that size...one to drive and one to keep the tank full. I just sold a 60 hp gas tractor....while it did use a good bit more fuel than a diesel would have it was not a crazy amount more, but I would hate to see what a 100 hp tractor with a 6 cylinder would burn. It would be alot of fuel for the size of hay equipment you have. I hate having to carry 5 gallon cans of fuel into the field.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I'd be very surprised if it stopped at 5gph.


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

40+ year old gas tractor with modern ethanol gas.... sound like a recipe for disaster to me. I would try to find an older 2wd, 55 -80 hp diesel tractor with loaded 34or38 rear tires.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

We run a 50 hp compact (Kubota L5030hstc) in moderate hills with a 100 bale basket behind the baler, not a thrower. It does fine, has more trouble with wet ground than the hills. It will not handle the 270 bale stacked flat racks in hills though. Fine on the flat though.

I spent many a summer stacking racks in hills behind an IH baler with thrower pulled by a Ford 3600 2wd. Not the safest going down wet grass with a full load, we could get 300 bales stacked on their 9x24 racks. Looking back now I'd never do it myself.

Locally you can get a MF165 in diesel and come in under your budget, or a nice white 2-85 or Oliver/Cockshutt 1850/1855 or the 16 and 17 versions. I've always wanted a 2wd version of one of them, they look like they would ride nice with the long wheelbase.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Lots of solid advice here, in a pinch I've had to run a 50hp Kubota with a thrower and wagon up and down some good hills.

When I've done that trick, I make sure to make my hilly passes first, while the wagon was empty. It's not going up hill that scares me its going down and not being able to stop.

There is a lot to be said for a 4WD in hilly terrain. Nothing seems more satisfying than going up a hill, slowing down and realizing you hit a wet spot and your digging in, engaging the 4x4 and keep going. This year for me and the weather it's been a life saver, or at least a lot better than trying to back down a hill with loaded wagon behind a baler....


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Thinking about it my half ton truck gets maybe 9 mpg pulling a good load. Pushing 8 gph if I push 70mph.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Because of a situation that arose, I had to use my big tractor to run my Tedder yesterday and today. Wow, what a difference a heavier tractor with bigger tires and a longer wheelbase makes. I'm spoiled and would love to have 2 big tractors, except the for the fuel consumption, the less painful ride is very enjoyable.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

If you want a good buy on a tractor, be patient, and keep looking. This spring I was looking half heartedly for a tractor to run my TMR wagon with. Was thinking IH 706, because of the price, even though it would have been under kill. Kept looking, and ended up buying an IH 856 diesel wide front for $3,500, off a dealer's lot. Yes, it will need some work someday, but for the time, it's getting the cattle fed every day twice a day.

I'm also not as scared of gasoline as some people. I have been operating an old Case payloader for 15 years now, powered by a gas 377. Switched it to electronic ignition and solved a lot of problems. Pushing silage it uses about 5 gal/hr. And it will never need new injectors/ injector pump rebuild.


----------



## cmd (Oct 26, 2012)

Gas tractors seem to be always out of gas, it evaporates out of the tank. My "utility" tractor was a Farmall 460, just moves wagons for the most part. Seemed like I was always dumping a can or two of gas in it. Got a Ford 7000 diesel, now the 460 sits, the 7000 seems to run forever on a tank of gas comparably. I would not touch that 706 gas to be farming with for profit. Find a diesel or spend a little bit more money, a 5000 or 7000 ford would be sweet for you and on the lower budget


----------

